# Intentional Communities in Oregon?



## SammyDots (Oct 3, 2013)

Looking for a nice 'hippie commune' in Oregon to settle down at, at least for the winter, one that's young kid and bud-friendly. Anyone know anything please let me know, been looking for ages!

Sam


----------



## NocturnalJoe (Nov 12, 2013)

Oregon my old home... you might wanna try around Ashland, but a lot of rich people down there.


----------

